# JetSkiBrian Reports???



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

What happened to the JetSkiBrian reports? I really enjoyed them and haven't seen any post in a while. Especially cool when you can't get out! Come back....


----------



## Yakkityyak (Jun 30, 2016)

He still does reports and posts pictures.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Some of the most amazing pics , I just looked and he hasn't been on in about 3 months. There was another thread asking the same question awhile ago and someone said he is active on facebook, but I don't have that so I couldn't say. ...definitely miss his posts, hopefully he is just having a rocking summer and will post again soon.


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

He posted this week 10/13. He's on www.tidalfish.com Forums... Va. Angler.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Like Suavea said...he posts regularly on tidalfish.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

DAmn


----------



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

Ok I guess I will have to check that site now. Thank fellas...


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

He probably got tired of hearing all the hens clucking and flew the coop.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

SloppyTilapia said:


> He probably got tired of hearing all the hens clucking and flew the coop.


If that's the case he won't last long over there thier much worse than here 


9


----------

